# Salmon oh no



## SmokingUPnorth (Mar 31, 2022)

So I don’t eat seafood. And while I was in hawaii I grilled salmon for my wife and mom when she visited. I don’t remember what I did but I’m pretty sure I brined it in water with salt and brown sugar? Does that sound right. I know I mopped it with a brown sugar, any maybe vinegar base. Long story short is my mom is visiting now using Michigan bad is expecting the same results. (She said it was the best salmon she had) and I’m clueless and need help haha.  Like I said I don’t eat seafood. I just know brown sugar was involved and it was most likely sweet. Any one have brine, mop tips.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 31, 2022)

thirdeye


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 31, 2022)

ahakohda
 and 

 thirdeye
 both do some good looking salmon.......so does 

 cmayna
 if I remember right?


----------



## BXMurphy (Apr 1, 2022)

You're going down. Fahgetaboutit.

Buy them a box of chocolates, maybe some flowers, take them out to eat, and keep them liquored up. Keep this sure-fire strategy to yourself. Be Mr. Rainbows and Unicorns.

You'll be fine. You're welcome.

Murph


----------



## forktender (Apr 1, 2022)

Teriyaki Salmon is a hit with people that like sweat'ish Salmon, Take a cup of Teriyaki and a cup of pineapple juice and heat it is a sauce pan, add 1/4-1/2 C of brown sugar and a palm full of grated ginger root/ powdered if you can't find the root and dissolve it into the mix. Buy a can of pineapple rings and use the juice from the can, set aside the rings. Slice a sweet red onion into 1/4''- 3/8'' rings  and blanch them in the Teriyaki, pineapple juice, ginger and sugar, just until they start to get flexible. Then fire up the grill, lay down a foil pan or a sheet of foil, spray it with cooking spray then place the Salmon down and heavily baste the fish with the marinade you just made. Then place the pineapple rings and onion rings on top of the fish. Keep basting the fish throughout the whole cooking time, sprinkle the fish with sesame seeds and serve with seamed  broccoli florets and steamed white rice and thin slices of lemon on the side. 
The fish cooks quickly, so watch it closely. 
Chicks dig it!!!


----------



## thirdeye (Apr 2, 2022)

Here is a link to my dry cure method for salmon, steelhead or trout. It's pretty easy. 





						Hot Smoked Salmon?
					

So I really want to give this a try this year. Anybody feel like they have a really solid method, spice, wood type that really would be a great way for me to get my feet wet with this kind of cook?  G




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 2, 2022)

You should also ask 

 OldSmoke
  who also does a bunch of salmon.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 2, 2022)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> So I don’t eat seafood. And while I was in hawaii I grilled salmon for my wife and mom when she visited. I don’t remember what I did but I’m pretty sure I brined it in water with salt and brown sugar? Does that sound right. I know I mopped it with a brown sugar, any maybe vinegar base. Long story short is my mom is visiting now using Michigan bad is expecting the same results. (She said it was the best salmon she had) and I’m clueless and need help haha.  Like I said I don’t eat seafood. I just know brown sugar was involved and it was most likely sweet. Any one have brine, mop tips.


I think you will get some good info from the guys.

I grill salmon and honestly I would say don't overthink it.
You can simply season it and then mop with a little water and brown sugar and as long s you grill it well, it will be fantastic!

I personally do salt, pepper, onion, garlic (SPOG) and grill on high heat to get seared.
At the table I brush on a little thinned out bbq sauce. It's great!
I have also brushed on a little thinned out teriyaki.  Have just squeezed lemon or lime juice, etc. etc.

I would avoid vinegar though.  I hope this helps :)


----------



## OldSmoke (Apr 2, 2022)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> I don’t remember what I did but I’m pretty sure I brined it in water with salt and brown sugar? Does that sound right.



I depends. 

It sounds like you are grilling rather than smoking. For grilling, I like to use a cedar plank. The salmon is too delicate to put directly on the grates. Fence boards cut into foot long lengths work great! Go to the lumberyard and ask for bent and split boards. Usually they just give them to you. I'll drop off some jerky and they love it! Soak the board in the sink for 15 minutes or so. Place the salmon skin side down on the board. Do not reuse! If your grill has two burners, use indirect heat. Test doneness with your Thermapen, it is the best way to know. Once you get close to your target temp, salmon moves fast. Don't get distracted or you will have dry salmon or dust.

If the salmon is fresh, and expensive, like right off the boat, go light on the seasonings and sauces. The idea is to let the taste of that beautiful, fresh salmon dominate. We use a lemon-garlic marinade that is tasty and complements the fresh fish.

For store-bought, less than really fresh, we use a spicier recipe called Firecracker.

Both are very tasty. If you want the recipes, let me know!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 2, 2022)

OldSmoke said:


> I depends.
> 
> It sounds like you are grilling rather than smoking. For grilling, I like to use a cedar plank. The salmon is too delicate to put directly on the grates. Fence boards cut into foot long lengths work great! Go to the lumberyard and ask for bent and split boards. Usually they just give them to you. I'll drop off some jerky and they love it! Soak the board in the sink for 15 minutes or so. Place the salmon skin side down on the board. Do not reuse! If your grill has two burners, use indirect heat. Test doneness with your Thermapen, it is the best way to know. Once you get close to your target temp, salmon moves fast. Don't get distracted or you will have dry salmon or dust.
> 
> ...


Might as well post up that firecracker recipe lol


----------



## OldSmoke (Apr 2, 2022)

FIRECRACKER SALMON

4 salmon fillets
¼ cup oil
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
2 tablespoons chopped green onions
1 ½ teaspoons brown sugar
1 clove minced garlic
½ teaspoon red chili flakes
½ teaspoon sesame oil
1/8 teaspoon salt

Makes 4 servings. Mix together all ingredients and marinate for 4-6 hours in sauce. Grill or broil.

For a two-burner grill, one burner on high, the other low. Place plank over the low burner. Check with Thermapen in 10 minutes.


----------

